# Mullet Roe recipes?



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've ate them fried and liked it but are there any other ways to cook them?


----------



## readyrock (Mar 2, 2009)

saltfisher1 said:


> I've ate them fried and liked it but are there any other ways to cook them?


I smoke the mullet, hate the roe. Much rather eat shad or herring roe, even white perch. Mullet= BAIT to me.


----------

